# Orion class battleship- HMS Thunderer



## richard dixon

Discussion thread for Orion class battleship- HMS Thunderer. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Donna Hallissey

My grandfather was a member of the ship's crew during world war 1. Anyone got an idea whwree I can find ships company data?


----------

